# The Documentary Film Program at Wake Forest University



## Nomadman (Sep 8, 2015)

A few years ago I began looking at film schools and found my way here to filmschool.org. In part to all the help I found here, I was accepted to several MFA programs, and found my way to North Carolina and the Documentary Film Program at Wake Forest University.

I am now in my 2nd year at the DFP and could not be more happy with my choice of school. My first year film has won prizes and screened at festivals, I was sent Belize on an all expenses paid trip for filming (and get to go back next year!), have have gotten to work with a ton of other students in our MFA run production house and gotten paid for the work to boot. 

If any of you out there are considering the program here, or just want to know more about it, I am happy to answer any question you may have.


----------

